# Should i wear a body protector?



## comet&joe (5 August 2010)

Should i wear a body protector? Im 14 and have been riding for 7years. Ive never fallin off a horse and got seriouslyy injured. Ive fallin off plenty of times. I wear a helmet and stuff so my skull is ok if i fall off. But i dont wear a body protector. Is this save? Should i wear one? im saving up my money and might buy a body protector. 
Can someone recommend me a body protector and what price do they start at? would someone be able to show me a good cheep brand and a picture pleaseee. thanks


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (5 August 2010)

I'm a big advocate of back protectors, even a small, silly fall can have serious repercussions.  I didn't start wearing one until I was in my 20's and my husband witnessed me have a potentially very nasty fall from my TB, luckily I escaped with only cuts and bruises.

Have a look at the recent thread from Mrs M on here.

They are expensive but maybe you could get one for your birthday or christmas present?

The Racesafe protectors are very comfy and offer a good level of protection.  The best thing to do is to go down to your local tack shop and try a few on - get the advice of a trained fitter who will be able to check it fits correctly, just the same as you do with your hat.


----------



## abbieandfiona (5 August 2010)

Worth the price when you do fall you need to make sure you get one that fits well and try them on before buying. I paid £85 a few years ago for mine from local tack shop.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (5 August 2010)

The wearing of a body protector is a matter for personal choice. When my daughter was your age the choice was mine & her mothers so she wore a protector. She continued to wear one until she was 18 years old & then the decision was hers.

As for prices & which one you should get, again you will need to try on various makes as some may fit you better than others but you must ensure that it fits you correctly because an ill fitting body protector can cause you more injury when you come of than not wearing one. I know of a case when a badly fitting one slid up on impact & broke the riders arm/shoulder.

So in short I believe you should wear one, ensure it fits correctly...........I think your parents will be happier with you wearing one


----------



## Kenzo (5 August 2010)

Well I'm 31 and have been riding since a wee ankle bitter, but only just started wearing my BP on a daily basis (well everytime I ride) this year.

Reason, well I only used to wear it for XC, so it spent half it's life sat in my wardrobe collecting dust, but I spend half my life hacking and schooling plus riding a idiot of a horse kinda swayed it  which is really when I'm most at risk of having an accient and getting injured if you think about it.  

My mum bought me new one for my birthday years and years ago and I just woke up one morning and thought, probably the best BDay pressant she could of bought me, as it could save my life one day or prevent me from being laid up for months on end.

So I just started wearing it, now I don't realise I've got it on, keeps you warm when it's cold, makes you sweat a stone when it hot!


----------



## aimeejay (5 August 2010)

I wear one for jumping, fast hacking, schooling naughty/young horses and clipping. The first three for obvious reasons and the last because I nearly got kicked in the stomach and I only just managed to move in time, ever since I have worn a back protector. I wear one just for my own safety and tbh they look fine. No one looks out of place wearing one, I'd get one if I was you 
I bought a £65 one, not the most expensive because I don't wear it that often (dressage diva here!) but good enough to keep me safe.


----------



## horsecrazy25 (5 August 2010)

I wear my Body Protector when riding other peoples horses, hunting, sometimes showjumping, sometimes fun rides, XC and if my horse has had a few weeks off.

I think you should wear a body protector as they can save you from serious injury or even death sometimes.

I have the champion bidy protector they are around £90+ but worth the price. They mould to your body shape and extremely comfy. You can get them in a range of colours.

Heres a link for you to have a look at.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:0&biw=1280&bih=683


----------



## Kellys Heroes (5 August 2010)

I wear mine in my jumping lessons and hacking out other people's horses but not when I'm riding Kelly or my friends horse and I probably should - as much as I trust them, anything can happen!
I borrow a friends' atm as I only jump once or twice a week and its a zipped JW one which is *very* comfortable but a tad long for me (I'm a shortie ) - saying that, it wasn't bought for me so I'm not surprised it doesn't fit!


----------



## skewbald86 (5 August 2010)

Yes you probably should, when I was your age I wore it every time I rode, I felt naked if I didnt wear it, it used to make me feel safe.
After a break from riding, I don't wear one. I bought a cheap dublin one for £30 in a robinsons sale my advice would be don't scrimp like I did, as its not as comfortable as the more expensive ones, when I dismount it catches on the poll of the saddle.
The only time I've worn it was when I went to try horses in Ireland, within 5 mins of wearing it I nearly fell off when I was riding a 4 year old down a track and a rickety old trailer wizzed past. Thankfully I didn't fall off, but as the whole thing played out in slow motion I remember thinking thank god I put it on! As I shouted to my non horsey OH to hold the &%$@ horse while i get off I quickly dismounted got the body protetor caught on the saddle and fell on my @rse! totally ashamed! So yes get one, but a good one that fits properly, and wear it around the house so it molds to you


----------



## echodomino (5 August 2010)

Having fallen off today and lying in agony and having today and tomorrow off of work I'd definitely recommend wearing a body protector. It wasn't an overly drastic or big fall but I'm certain I'd be in more pain if I hadn't worn my bp. 

Never used to wear one then 2 people broke their backs in the indoor school at the yard I used to be on (not overly major breaks, one is riding again) and dad said that was it, I start wearing one or stop riding (I was about 15/16). I always wear it on Paddy but sometimes don't with Nelson.

I'd recommend this one: http://www.treehouseonline.co.uk/product_list/63


----------



## comet&joe (5 August 2010)

horsecrazy25 said:



			I wear my Body Protector when riding other peoples horses, hunting, sometimes showjumping, sometimes fun rides, XC and if my horse has had a few weeks off.

I think you should wear a body protector as they can save you from serious injury or even death sometimes.

I have the champion bidy protector they are around £90+ but worth the price. They mould to your body shape and extremely comfy. You can get them in a range of colours.

Heres a link for you to have a look at.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:0&biw=1280&bih=683

Click to expand...



thanks  i really like the link u sent me. I live in ireland so it would be over 100. Better safe than sorry


----------

